# Is anyone familiar with vintage Stumpjumper S Works?



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

I just received this, I believe 1991, S Works frameset in the mail today. I kind of picked it up on impulse as I've been keeping an eye out for a nice vintage stumpy but I'm curious about the bike as far as history, rarity and original build.

There isn't much that I can find online about this specific bike. Mine has a Tioga Expert headset and Suntour XC Pro Grease Guard bottom bracket, neither of which I'm sure are original.

Does anyone know a bit of history on this bike?









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

I moved this to the VRC forum. I don't think this is a S-works. MIght be a stumpjumper. People in this forum should know best.


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

rockcrusher said:


> I moved this to the VRC forum. I don't think this is a S-works. MIght be a stumpjumper. People in this forum should know best.


I was deciding between Specialized and VRC but figured there may be more specialized geeks here. It's definitely a S Works though!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bloaker (Feb 13, 2015)

1991 S-works - no doubt.

1991 Specialized Stumpjumper S-Works


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

bloaker said:


> 1991 S-works - no doubt.
> 
> 1991 Specialized Stumpjumper S-Works


That kind of bums me out as I literally just sold a full xc pro group, including wheels, I was sitting on and had no use for.

I probably won't track more xc pro down since I just gave it away pretty cheaply but at least xt, maybe xtr depending on how difficult (expensive) it is to track down.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 70sSanO (Nov 20, 2013)

Others will chime in...

Depends on how you want to build it, year correct or just 90's components. If you mix xt/xtr, instead of a specific group, and you spend a bit of time and are selective, you can probably do pretty well. I ride what I build, so how components work is more important that correctness.

For xt I like anything from 730 to 737. I lean toward 730 cranks. I'd stay away from 739 cranks as I think they ran a spider. Even though it is newer, I have found a 750 RD to work quite well.

For xtr, 900 is the best choice but it will cost. I run a 910 RD on my road bike matched to Dura Ace 7 speed index shifters (creative routing) to a Sachs Aris freewheel. It is wonderful. 900 cranks are great. I hate 950 RD, the ones I had ended up with spring issues. I'm also not a fan of 950 cranks and their spider system. Color never did much for me.

John


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

S Works steel. 

I have one a few years newer, great frames, enjoy!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> S Works steel.
> 
> I have one a few years newer, great frames, enjoy!


Indeed. Do they have any special tubeset? The steel stumpjumpers were already sweet.. If specialized decides to go for an uber steel frame, it's very good stuff. On top of it you have the rigid fork and it's the best unicrown fork i ever rode. 
Build it w/ xt or m950 xtr. The spider made finding replacement rings a b%tch but it's a stiff, high quality crank w/ standard rings and the color will match the frame.
I can't think of a better steel frame than that.


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

colker1 said:


> Indeed. Do they have any special tubeset? The steel stumpjumpers were already sweet.. If specialized decides to go for an uber steel frame, it's very good stuff. On top of it you have the rigid fork and it's the best unicrown fork i ever rode.
> Build it w/ xt or m950 xtr. The spider made finding replacement rings a b%tch but it's a stiff, high quality crank w/ standard rings and the color will match the frame.
> I can't think of a better steel frame than that.


I know it's made in Japan, mine doesn't have the "Japan" sticker anymore but on other pics of identical frames it's there.

I assumed it was just Tange Prestige tubing but maybe it's a special tube specifically for the s works is what you're saying? My 89 base stumpjumper is made in Taiwan and is "custom guage triple butted cromo" (whatever that is!) while my 92 base stumpjumper made in Japan of Tange Prestige. The paint alone on the S Works seems much better quality but that may just be in my head too.

BTW any idea how many years the s works was made in steel?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

70sSanO said:


> Others will chime in...
> 
> Depends on how you want to build it, year correct or just 90's components. If you mix xt/xtr, instead of a specific group, and you spend a bit of time and are selective, you can probably do pretty well. I ride what I build, so how components work is more important that correctness.
> 
> ...


John, I agree, I don't build bikes to be collectors items, I ride the crap out of them after typically rebuilding with modern XT or SLX but I've been wanting to do a period correct build though.

I'm liking the M735, M737 or M750 for a quality yet cheaper build than M900. I think it'd get way too expensive and take months to track down all the perfect m900 bits for it.

XT is probably what it'll end up being and what specific group mainly depends on what wheels I end up finding. If M735/737 I'll go traditional with a 3x but M750 I may go the 1x9 route which isn't as cool but it's what I prefer for my riders.

The other reason I'm probably staying away from expensive M900 is I'm slowly saving to buy this 85 stumpy team from a local fella I know 









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Mine says Prestige Double Butted. 

Last year of the 1" headtubes, a pretty dusty purple...


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Mine says Prestige Double Butted.
> 
> Last year of the 1" headtubes, a pretty dusty purple...


1993ish?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Nah, later, I want to say, '96 or 7?

Awww MAN! There's a grail bike for me right there, damn you.


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Nah, later, I want to say, '96 or 7?
> 
> Awww MAN! There's a grail bike for me right there, damn you.


The 85 team? The seller is a local guy and not actively selling it. He's the original owner and knows I'm into vintage Stumpys so contacted me and offered to sell it. The only problem is its a bike he prizes and has sentimental value to him, he was thinking he needs $700- $800 for it and it's not completely original.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

So I figured I'd build up the s works with what I had laying around for now. I still need some good rings and cables but it will be ready to ride once my buddy removes the Suntour grease guard bb so I can service or replace it.

I'll more than likely end up with a M735 group but for now a M737 rear mech, M739 brakes and levers, MT62 hubs/crank/pedals/front mech/shifters and a HG70 (90?) cassette. Also a pair of Specialized GX23 rims, Ritchey Force stem and a vintage Body Geometry saddle.

Good enough for now until I can afford to track down some nicer stuff!









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

A better side picture is needed.


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

Nooo! Oh God, that thing needs Suntour all over it. As for that 85 Team, not fair. I want that thing so bad, it would go great with my 89 Team and 86 Sport.

Too bad you sold that XCPro group, I have three Microdrive cranks and only one BB at this time. Flipping the shifters upside down and to opposite sides as well and now they won't bend, I have no idea how you guys ride with those shifters up there like that still. no offense.

Congrats on scoring this frame, it's one I have always wanted.


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

unicrown junkie said:


> Nooo! Oh God, that thing needs Suntour all over it. As for that 85 Team, not fair. I want that thing so bad, it would go great with my 89 Team and 86 Sport.
> 
> Too bad you sold that XCPro group, I have three Microdrive cranks and only one BB at this time. Flipping the shifters upside down and to opposite sides as well and now they won't bend, I have no idea how you guys ride with those shifters up there like that still. no offense.
> 
> Congrats on scoring this frame, it's one I have always wanted.


Yeah I'm pretty bummed. I sat on the complete group for awhile, it was damn nice too. Of course I find this s works frame literally the day after I ship the full xc pro group including hubs with Ritchey Vantage Expert rims.

I'm just lucky the 85 Team owner isn't actively selling it as I can't afford it right now. He said he'll have it for me this spring when work picks back up.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

I got the 91 all finished up now, still need to find a XT seat binder and M730/35 pedals.

I just picked up a 88 Stumpjumper that had a cool set of S Works branded Hugi hubs on Mavic 517 hoops & HG90 cassette, M735 front mech and M732 thumbies that all went on the 91 S Works. Put new red Koolstops on the XT T780 brake calipers too but I'm not sure I like them cosmetically. The front hub has the sweet "Skraxle" too! It's not 100% period correct but it works.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Cool build, now go beat on it!!!


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Cool build, now go beat on it!!!


Not in the crappy -10° Minnesota weather!









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Crappy??

That looks awesome, and I was out last night on a bike with studded tires, 10F, laughing for an hour and a half, on a bike easily worth more, if valuation damage concerns you. Bikes love snow. They hate salt, but that's easily avoided as I usually drive the the ride anyway.....


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Part of my family is in Minesotta now for medical treatment of my grand nephew. They left Brasil at 37º+ Celsius...


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Crappy??
> 
> That looks awesome, and I was out last night on a bike with studded tires, 10F, laughing for an hour and a half, on a bike easily worth more, if valuation damage concerns you. Bikes love snow. They hate salt, but that's easily avoided as I usually drive the the ride anyway.....


I won't ride any of my vintage steel bikes in the rain or winter. I ride them but I don't want to rust them any faster! I do have a Fatboy on layaway but probably won't have it paid off for a couple months. Next year I'll get out in the snow, I'll actually probably use it alot to pull my ice fishing gear out on the lake during early ice.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------

